
Road trip to the end of the world - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/primary/_t8gik7-iBjjil57hE
======
egor83
Do you mean this article?

[http://edition.cnn.com/2011/LIVING/03/06/judgment.day.carava...](http://edition.cnn.com/2011/LIVING/03/06/judgment.day.caravan/)

~~~
evo_9
Thanks - I forgot that CNN doesn't submit nicely from my iphone.

